# Mucus & blood



## Norfolkjoe (Nov 10, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I have a 9 week old F1 pup and picked her up a week ago. She was fine but for the past few days she has had really runny poo and I've noticed fresh blood in it. I'm obviously really worried! I've put her on a diet of chicken and rice but I'm wondering if anyone knows what it is? She shows no other signs or symptoms of anything other than the poo. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

We had a similar situation with our dog when he was a pup so I know how worrying it can be. Id definitely get her vet checked- have info about last worming treatment - what and when- as they’ll need that. They might suggest a stool test so also a good idea to take a recent sample with you. It’s a good sign that she is well in other ways- it was always the first thing our vet asked. Rice/pasta and chicken will be gentle in her gut so giving it a chance to recover and it’s what our vet suggested for 7-10 days, but longer term it’s not nutritionally complete. It took us several weeks and a couple of attempts at reintroducing dried food before we got him stable, but now have no problems. Good luck and keep us updated. Fingers crossed it will settle soon.


----------

